# Xbox 360 - Zune



## dRoZ (22. März 2010)

Schönen Abend wünsche ich.
Wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch schonmal einen Film auf der Xbox360 gezogen hat (Zune)?
Meine Frage ist nämlich ob man sich den Film einmalig nur anschauen kann oder immer wieder, wie quasi ein gekauftes Spiel auf dem Spiele-Marktplatz, also ein Lizenzerwerb für mehrmaliges downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
dRoZ

PS:
Hoffentlich richtiges Forum erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

